# September 2018 WInner



## snowbear (Oct 13, 2018)

Congratulations to @gnagel for "Atlantic Puffins #3."  Nice work, Glenn.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 13, 2018)

It's so perfect, it almost looks computer generated.Beautiful work. Congrats!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 13, 2018)

Well done.......


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2018)

Congrats, well done


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 13, 2018)

What Dean said above ^^, This is really well done!


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 13, 2018)

Congrats on an excellent image and the win.


----------



## otherprof (Oct 13, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @gnagel for "Atlantic Puffins #3."  Nice work, Glenn.


Just great! Congratulations!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 13, 2018)

Well done!


----------



## CaboWabo (Oct 13, 2018)

Congrats !


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 14, 2018)

Fantastic shot. Just wonderful.


----------



## gnagel (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I am honored to have one of my photographs win a Photo of the Month! Thanks...and much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## marcookie (Nov 4, 2018)

My photo came in second (original post here Seascapes).

But I have to agree your image is really really gorgeous, so congrats for the deserved win!


----------



## gnagel (Nov 5, 2018)

marcookie said:


> My photo came in second (original post here Seascapes).
> 
> But I have to agree your image is really really gorgeous, so congrats for the deserved win!


Thank you...the truth be told, I voted for your image. Outstanding photograph.

Glenn


----------

